Ask HN: What is the best HN like site for crypto currencies? - scottkclark
======
elorm
As far as I'm aware, Cryptopanic[0] is the only decent news aggregator but it
doesn't have HN-like discussion features.

News in the cryptocurrency community can be extremely unreliable and designed
to influence trading negatively or positively so most people stick to sources
they can really trust.

Day/Swing Traders - They use Telegram channels(Whalepool, Whaleclub, Bitstash,
Coinfarm) for their discussions and pick their news from subreddits(r/btc,
r/bitcoin, r/bitcoinmarkets, r/Ethereum, r/ethtrader).

Developers - Slack and Telegram. Reddit and Twitter for their news

[0][https://cryptopanic.com](https://cryptopanic.com)

------
nicklo
Check out
[http://reddit.com/r/cryptomarkets](http://reddit.com/r/cryptomarkets). Lots
of good discussion (just ignore the HODL/moon trolls).

------
ploika
The Financial Times' Alphaville blog is my favourite. Free to read once you
register.

It's not exclusively crypto-related, but they dedicate substantial coverage to
developments in the whole crypto/blockchain/ICO space.

They generally approach it from a finance point of view, so it's required
reading if you're interested in anything more than just the technological
aspects.

[https://ftalphaville.ft.com/](https://ftalphaville.ft.com/)

~~~
johnwaynedoe
I can only seem to find links to sign up for a paid account.

[https://www.ft.com/products?segID=70703&segmentID=190b4443-d...](https://www.ft.com/products?segID=70703&segmentID=190b4443-dc03-bd53-e79b-b4b6fbd04e64)

------
richardknop
General crypto subreddits: /r/bitcoin, /r/ethereum

Subreddits for daily traders: /r/bitcoinmarkets, /r/ethtrader

------
scottkclark
What are the best resources, web sites, blogs etc for understanding what is
happening in the crypto-currency world?

~~~
kilimchoi
Check out [https://coingenius.io](https://coingenius.io) for info on top
currencies, exchanges and for tracking your portfolio.

------
dabockster
None at the moment...

Brb, building HN for crypto.

------
imaginenore
Various Reddit subs.

